# 20L Planted Tank



## Islandgaliam (May 24, 2014)

Very nice! Be forewarned...low tech to high tech leads to another 20L


----------



## CannaBrain (Oct 3, 2008)

lol and then leads to 12 more... (i'm at 14 currently)


----------



## Kindafishy (Jan 14, 2015)

That's a beautiful tank!

What are you using for lights, ferts, CO2?


----------



## tigerterror (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words...I actually have another 20L in a holding pattern.. Lol
Pretty sure I may've post this in the wrong section(noob on this site)..


----------



## Entz (Mar 19, 2015)

Very nice, going to be starting a 20L myself here soon (outgrown my 10g). Will add this to the list of inspiration tanks


----------



## tigerterror (Sep 21, 2013)

Entz said:


> Very nice, going to be starting a 20L myself here soon (outgrown my 10g). Will add this to the list of inspiration tanks


 I appreciate the kind words..


----------



## ichy (Apr 6, 2015)

give us the specs!


----------



## tigerterror (Sep 21, 2013)

ichy said:


> give us the specs!


All the info for this setup provided planted tank journals..thanks for looking
​


----------



## dankmin (Jul 8, 2015)

This tank looks amazing!!!!


----------

